# Changing Status of Visa from Accompanying Spouse to Critical Skills



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi People,

I currently have an Accompanying Spouse Visa (my husband has a Critical Skills Visa), however I want to change my status to CSV so I can be allowed to work. 

I want to find out if its better to do the application after I have a job offer or without a job offer? Will it work to my advantage to have a job offer when I apply?

Will I still be given 12 months visa without a job offer(Acc Spouse Visa expires in 2019). What happens if I don't have employment after the 12 months? 

How long is DHA taking to do the Change in status?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You change your status in your country of origin. and if you do not have a job offer /contract at the time of applying you will be given a 12 month CSV . After securing a job you can then apply for an extension and you will be issued with a 5 year CSV and you can automatically apply for PR.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi,

An accompanying spouse of a holder of a valid work visa is allowed to change status within SA (its one of the very few expections)

My real worry is weather I should apply with a job offer or without.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you apply without an offer you will get a VISA valid for only 12 months. Now you will need to make sure you get a job within those 12 months otherwise they wont renew it. You will have to revert back to the accompanying visa. The same situation you are in anyways. 

If you have a permanent job, then submit the job offer and you will get 5 years VISA ,plus you will be eligible to apply for PR immediately after the visa is issued. I don't understand why you would not want to submit the application with a job offer unless there is problem you are not at liberty to disclose.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

jollem said:


> If you apply without an offer you will get a VISA valid for only 12 months. Now you will need to make sure you get a job within those 12 months otherwise they wont renew it. You will have to revert back to the accompanying visa. The same situation you are in anyways.
> 
> If you have a permanent job, then submit the job offer and you will get 5 years VISA ,plus you will be eligible to apply for PR immediately after the visa is issued. I don't understand why you would not want to submit the application with a job offer unless there is problem you are not at liberty to disclose.


Thanks for the information. I am just weighing my options. I have a job offer, but don't think I will stay in that company very long.

So I can do the Perm Res Application as soon as I receive the CSV? I may need to stay with that company until all I get a Perm Res then.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

jollem said:


> If you apply without an offer you will get a VISA valid for only 12 months. Now you will need to make sure you get a job within those 12 months otherwise they wont renew it. You will have to revert back to the accompanying visa. The same situation you are in anyways.
> 
> If you have a permanent job, then submit the job offer and you will get 5 years VISA ,plus you will be eligible to apply for PR immediately after the visa is issued. I don't understand why you would not want to submit the application with a job offer unless there is problem you are not at liberty to disclose.


Thanks for the information. I am just weighing my options. I have a job offer, but don't think I will stay in that company very long.

So I can do the Perm Res Application as soon as I receive the CSV? I may need to stay with that company until all I get a Perm Res then.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Has advice by Jollem, if you have a permanent job offer, you can apply for CSV with it and if approved on a 5 year CSV Visa, you can then apply for PR, it's now upto you to decide if you wanna stay with the company or not. So basically, having a permanent job offer is your way out of accompanying visa.



thembinkosi said:


> Thanks for the information. I am just weighing my options. I have a job offer, but don't think I will stay in that company very long.
> 
> So I can do the Perm Res Application as soon as I receive the CSV? I may need to stay with that company until all I get a Perm Res then.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi People,

My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:

"The risk assessor is listed next to actuaries for a reason, in fact it reads actuaries and risk assessors which denotes a connection between the two. An actuary as you know is involved in managing and preventing risk. This addition or connection between actuary and risk assessor on the the critical skills list is to facilitate for the various career opportunities/paths that an actuarial science graduate may take."

I have a degree in accounting and am registered with IRMSA. 
Is this winnable appeal?? Am heartbroken.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello guys, I need clarifications on change of status from study to csv. On the website, what should I choose for Application Type, Application Sub-type, and Application Sub-type category? The last one is the most confusing one. Please respond guys. Thanks.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Temp Res Visa> TRV Change in existing visa>CSV Sec 19(1)

For previous reference just put your current visa number




Kayvirtuoso said:


> Hello guys, I need clarifications on change of status from study to csv. On the website, what should I choose for Application Type, Application Sub-type, and Application Sub-type category? The last one is the most confusing one. Please respond guys. Thanks.


----------

